# Anschluss von Motoren an die sps



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Wie macht man üblicherweise die Anbindung von Drehstrom-Motoren (zwischen 2 und 10 Kw) an eine sps? 

Reichen da 24V-Schütze aus oder geht man zunächst über ein 24V-Relais auf eine weiteres Lastschütz?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kojote (9 November 2005)

Ich würde grundsätzlich erst ein Koppelrelais einsetzen welches
dann das Motorschütz Steuert.


----------



## smoe (9 November 2005)

Ich verwende sowenig Relais wie möglich.
230V/AC Motorschützen direkt an die 230V/AC Ausgangsbaugruppe ist für mich die beste Methode. Ausgenommen bei kleinen Anlagen mit wenigen Motorschützen.

smoe


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Motorenanzahl*

Guten morgen Ihr Zwei 

ich habe etwa 10 Drehstrom-Motore in der Anlage. Geplant sind für die Anlage 24 V Baugruppen. Somit habe ich wohl nur die Wahl zwischen 24V-Lastschützen oder Koppelrelais? Welche Koppelrelais kann man für so etwas empfehlen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## knabi (9 November 2005)

Es gibt auch spezielle Leistungsschütze mit Baustein zur SPS-Ansteuerung, die können direkt sogar mit Transistorausgängen angesteuert werden. Wenn Du Relaisausgänge hast, kannst Du direkt die Leistungsschütze ansteuern, die Spulen sollten dann aber bedämpft werden (RC-Glied).


----------



## cmm1808 (9 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

warum umständlich mit Koppelrelais arbeiten.
Siemens bietet doch Ausgangsbaugruppen 24VDC mt 2A Ausgangsstrom an.
Man muß hierbei nur den Maximalstrom einer Gruppe beachten.

Die Spulen eines Leistungsschüzt nehmen doch z.B. folgenden Strom auf:

Möller DIL1AM 400V AC3 Schaltleistung 18,5KW
Die Spule  24VDC braucht zum Anzug und zum halten 14,5W
--> 14.5W/24V=0,6A

Gruß
Christian


----------



## cmm1808 (9 November 2005)

Noch eine Anmerkung,

Löschglieder für Schütze sollte man auf jeden Fall immer bei SPS Ansteuerung einsetzen.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## old_willi (9 November 2005)

Hallo,

ob mit oder ohne Koppelrelais muss man abwägen. Es gibt Gründe dafür und dagegen.
Wenn man Koppelrelais einsetzt sollte man welche mit Schaltzustandsanzeige und Prüf/Blockiertaste nehmen. Siehe Fa. Finder.

 Dagegen sprechen
- höhere Kosten
- Ein Bauteil mehr das zur Störung führen kann
- erhöhter Platzbedarf
- höhere Unfallgefahr und ev. kein Motorschutz wenn Blockiertaste festgesetzt wird.

Dafür sprechen
- Motortest und Notbetrieb ohne SPS 
- Einsatz von 230V Schütze und 24V Schütze mit hohem Einschaltstrom

Um den Anhang zu sehen musst du dich als Mitglied anmelden.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Erhöhte Kosten ergeben sich normalerweise nicht da sich die SPS-Hersteller die Relaiskarten auch bezahlen lassen.
Erhöhter Platzbedarf bedingt da meis die Relaisausgangskarten nur die halben Ausgänge gegenüber der 24V haben
Auch zur Berücksichtigen ist die Aufteilung der Not-Aus Kreise bei der reinen Ansteuerungen über 24V-Ausgang und Schütz mit 24V -> mann üsste dann die ganze 8er Grupper über einen 24V NA-Kreis versorgen





			
				old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ob mit oder ohne Koppelrelais muss man abwägen. Es gibt Gründe dafür und dagegen.
> Wenn man Koppelrelais einsetzt sollte man welche mit Schaltzustandsanzeige und Prüf/Blockiertaste nehmen. Siehe Fa. Finder.
> ...


----------



## Kojote (9 November 2005)

Ich Projektiere immer Koppelrelais von Finder mit ein.

Kosten pro Relais ~10€.

Gründe dafür--->siehe oben

Gründe dagegen---->meiner Meinung nur der Platzbedarf


Aber über dieses Thema könnte man jetzt 1000 Beiträge schreiben 8)


----------



## MSB (9 November 2005)

Wenn schon Relais und Finder dann gibt es von Finder die Serie 19,
die haben auch noch einen ON/OFF/Auto Schalter mit an Board.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*Bestellnumern*

Ich muss am We das Angebot erstellen und würde gerne die Koppeel-Realis einsetzen, um die hier ging:

" ob mit oder ohne Koppelrelais muss man abwägen. Es gibt Gründe dafür und dagegen. 
Wenn man Koppelrelais einsetzt sollte man welche mit Schaltzustandsanzeige und Prüf/Blockiertaste nehmen. Siehe Fa. Finder. 

Dagegen sprechen 
- höhere Kosten 
- Ein Bauteil mehr das zur Störung führen kann 
- erhöhter Platzbedarf 
- höhere Unfallgefahr und ev. kein Motorschutz wenn Blockiertaste festgesetzt wird. 

Dafür sprechen 
- Motortest und Notbetrieb ohne SPS 
- Einsatz von 230V Schütze und 24V Schütze mit hohem Einschaltstrom "

Könnt Ihr mir da Hersteller und Bestellnummer geben (hier posten)?

Und ich brauche diese Löschglieder, wenn Ihr so lieb wäret?

rumoaldo@yahoo.de

Gruß und Dank

Martin


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2005)

Hallo Martin,



			
				knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch spezielle Leistungsschütze mit Baustein zur SPS-Ansteuerung, die können direkt sogar mit Transistorausgängen angesteuert werden...



Genau!
Koppelschütze (Interface) 3RT10, 3-polig, 3 ... 11 kW
Technische Daten

Gruß, Onkel


----------

